# Where Im from...Oregon Coast



## TLM4x4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Thought Id share some pics with you guys to show you where I spend quite abit of my time...enjoy


----------



## TLM4x4 (Oct 3, 2005)

heres afew more...


----------



## TLM4x4 (Oct 3, 2005)

This is a privately owned lighthouse just above the harbor here, is a residential home added on to make it a lighthouse and is now recognized by the lighthouse society.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

That's terrible... How do you stand it???? LOL. I was stationed in Washington State while in the Air Force, back in the 60's. I did a lot site-seeing in Wash. and Oregon. Really beautiful country. Nice photos too.... I caught a 45lb. king salmon while there... Still my personal record in fresh water... Lots of good memories.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, its's beautiful out there!! Thanks for sharing! Your lucky :-D


----------

